# a little help please



## jenny33 (30 May 2005)

Hi 
im new here, and im currenting a cadet in south australia(15 y.o, girl). i thinking about joining the army when im older but im not sure if its what i really want to do. can any one help me on making this decision and give me some extra information.
from jenny


----------



## alan_li_13 (30 May 2005)

Well, joining cadets is a good start. Get familar with army structure, how stuff works, go out in the field and see how you like nature. Talk to someone who is in the army, ask them questions that matter to you, and also talk to your guidance counsellor when you get to highschool.
My best advice is to take it slow. Stay with cadets. Even when you get to legal age to join, don't unless you are ready. This most likely means after highschool. You're still young, cadets is play, enjoy it while you're at it. Soldiering is work, there will be a huge difference.


----------



## Jonny Boy (30 May 2005)

i completely agree with rifle_team_captain_13. stick with cadet for now. than when you feel you really want to join the military, look into it. check out the trades, jobs, weather you want full or part time. there are allot of things to look at before joining. i have wanted to join for the past 4 years. and since i turned 17 i have been changing my mind about what i think that i want to do. right know i know that i want to go regs and try and get a Job as a vehicle technician. i am not sure how the Australian military works but i can't be to different than ours.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 May 2005)

Try www.army.gov.au or www.defencejobs.gov.au

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (31 May 2005)

Making decisions about your future career is really tough.  I was going to go to university to study history, then I wanted to go to college.  Now I'm staying an extra year in school to prepare me.  I agree with everyone who posted in this post.

 Fallshirmjager


----------



## Lost_52 (2 Jul 2005)

check more into it go on websites that would pertain to australian army and yea most of all do well i school to give yourself the widest range of jobs possible in the military
btw cadets will introduce you to some things like drill and uniform maintenance bt its nothig compared to the army  

Cheers


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

You should check out your options. Like I don't know if the Military in Australia is the same as in Canada but there is obviously going to be different areas that you can commit to. You should talk to your local recruitnig officer or even some in your cadet corps.


----------

